# When can i expect eggs



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

I have 12 road island reds that were born in April when should I expect eggs


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Also when they do start laying how do I know if they are fertile eggs


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yours might start laying in Sept which is the average time for a standard breed to mature, but sometimes RIRs will mature even earlier than that...not by much.

If you have a rooster, your chances of fertile eggs go up by 100%....  Here's a few pics that may help you determine if they are fertilized or not:

*Infertile...*










*Fertilized eggs....*


----------

